# STIHL vs, husqvarna?



## jacklynch

here that most people like STIHL better then husqvarna.
what do you guys think is the best?


----------



## dpcutter

chevy better then ford? toyota better then honda? it goes on and on, each company has its pro's and con's. Husky and Stihl have good and bad saws, knowing which ones to choose is what matters. If you stick around you'll soon learn that too. There is no one company making everything good, each has its good and bad products. I hope this helps.


----------



## 04ultra

*Poulan Wild Thingy*


----------



## TDunk

Stihl climbing saws and everything else Husky.


----------



## Evanrude

:deadhorse:


----------



## M.D. Vaden

jacklynch said:


> here that most people like STIHL better then husqvarna.
> what do you guys think is the best?



I own both.

And also had premature breakdowns with both brands within the first weeks.

And had plenty of good solid performance for years with both brands.

But I like both of them.


----------



## pdqdl

yep. What he said.


----------



## SustainableTree

As pointed out, both make some great saws, a lot of good ones and a few bad ones. For me, what my dad used when I was a kid and the local dealer is the deciding factor. A good dealer can make a world of difference.


----------



## clearance

TDunk said:


> Stihl climbing saws and everything else Husky.



Yes.


----------



## turnkey4099

What others have said. It really comes down to the dealer. In my case, it is Stihl as that is the closest dealer.

Arguing Stihl/Husky, Chev/Ford, etc.:
Fun? Yes.
Juvenile? Very

Harry K


----------



## windthrown

I prefer Stihl myself.


----------



## Damo

I notice you've got husqvarna written in lower-case... keep it that way. STIHL forever... especially anything made in germany. The 660 Magnum just sings!!!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Husky all the way. It's the saw the competition Stihl wishes it could be.

Truth be known..they are both fine saws. Husky big saws are better and Stihl produces the better smaller saw...so they say. 

To be practical, if I were you I'd think about were the closest dealer is and go with them.


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Stihl vs. Husky*

I have just picked a Stihl 020 T topping saw used but the price was right Oh and it needs a Screw for air cleaner. Long time Husky owner, but hey if it starts and is Sharp I don't care if it is Red, Orange, Orange and White or Green


----------



## Nailsbeats

I run them both. 

Seems the bigger Husky's have more performance stock. The smaller Stihl's have more performance stock. 

The older I get the more important reliability is to me, you can get a lemon of either, but I am thinking Stihl may have the edge here (not 100% sure on that yet by my studies). I have a 272 I just can't break.

Ergonomics goes to Husky. 

Air filtration goes to Husky.

There are countless other issues, which many are a wash anyway. 

Just buy one from someone you halfway trust and try it. Brag to your buddies until someone with the other brand challenges you to a cut off, then cut off his legs and say "cuts pretty good, don't you think?"

My point is EITHER OR, I don't care, I am sure that you really don't either by the fact that you started this Trollish thread.


----------



## pbtree

Wow...:spam:


----------



## hornett224

*i like Stihl.*

i use them for top handles and pole saws.everything else is husky.

my buddy got one of those new ms200 rear handles.kinda pricey but a ripping little saw.


----------



## PA Plumber

I'm guessing this thread is a serious inquiry regarding preference.

I am seriously suggesting the search function.

And, seriously, I would be glad to help you with getting started with the search function; Send a pm if you would like some assistance.


----------



## A. Stanton

I only like Stihl because I'm familiar with how they operate. Nothing I hate more these days that buying a new toy or tool and having to read some dumb manual printed in 8 million different foreign languages.


----------



## windthrown

Yah, all Stihls have one lever, and one way to start and stop them. Simple.

As for the million languages thang, yah, what's that about? I download parts lists and manuals (in English) from other guys on AS. The buddy system.


----------



## jacklynch

For the STIHL vs, husqvarna? issue 
its not that i don't dislike one or the other.
I just heard many people say that husqvarna is crap because the doll all the time, that's what i just heard

STIHL i heard people love this Brand, They say its Built real well 

So i just wondering whats the best choice


----------



## PA Plumber

jacklynch said:


> For the STIHL vs, husqvarna? issue
> its not that i don't dislike one or the other.
> I just heard many people say that husqvarna is crap because the doll all the time, that's what i just heard
> 
> STIHL i heard people love this Brand, They say its Built real well
> 
> So i just wondering whats the best choice





What does "the doll all the time" mean?


----------



## Dibbs

PA Plumber said:


> What does "the doll all the time" mean?



I wondered that too but I didn't want to be the first to say. :monkey:


----------



## XSKIER

PA Plumber said:


> What does "the doll all the time" mean?



No doubt a reference to flimsy build quality. And... He hasn't even seen a hard starting, hesitating, chincy 550xpat yet! Maybe his local dealer won't sell the AutoTune models if they don't have the patch cord?


----------



## Oak Savanna

If my saw is "doll" I just sharpen it!


----------



## zapblam

We cary both in the trucks. No real preferences amongst the crew. 


Sent from Galaxy Tab 8


----------



## treesmith

The companies I've seen that treat their saws hardest all run stihl, workers that just don't care, they'll drop a saw rather than put it down, the hire companies, the careless workers who abuse things day to day, colleges with uneducated students. I've never known a large company with unskilled lugheads use husky. I'm sure some do but stihl seems more popular. Husky if you use it yourself, stihl if you lend to meatheads


----------



## CR888

l kinda agree with treesmith. Stihl is undoubtably supperior in build quality, their saws last and hold up to harsh use far better than husky. But the tradeoff for this is extra wieght. l recently bought a 550xp and its a beauty, smooth a silk, spools up faster than my 261, lighter and smaller than my 261, better balance ect. But l remember when l took the 550 out of the box l thought at first it was a chinese nockoff...no joke lol! lt is not but the finish is poor compared to stihl. Everything is a little weaker and less heavy duty. Bar nuts are hollow thin & tinny, daug is near pathetic, paint worn off clutch cover from being in a box. Dont get me wrong l love the saw even prefer it in many ways to my 261. But lets not kidd ourselves in 10 years the 261 will be servicable for its age....the 550 would have been scrapped years ago. ls one better than the other....dunno, different l suppose.


----------



## Shagbark

Both make great saws and not so great saws in their lines. Stihl has a better dealer network in my area.


----------



## Farmertan

Damo said:


> I notice you've got husqvarna written in lower-case... keep it that way. STIHL forever... especially anything made in germany. The 660 Magnum just sings!!!



The world champions might disagree.


----------



## Projector

I have a 200t that's dropped from the tree 2 time from 40ft plus, 1st time it was just fine. Second time it landed square on a t post and punctured through the plastic and through the exhaust. 100+ bucks later it runs like brand new, and I always connect it with a locking caribeener now, funny thing was it was the same tree about 8 months apart that it fell from. First a prune then a removal. The only husqy I own is a 455 that my girlfriend bought me, and I've had nothing but carb issues and the oil pump went out. If anything my only advice is by professional models that are built to stand the abuse. Now do I go for the t540 or a 201t snellerized is the question? I do have an old beat up 020 with a blown p&c, is that the best bet?


----------

